# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rus Zulmü ve Kuzey Turan >  Rusların Türkistan'da Hîve Şehri Mezalimi

## ceydaaa

tarihvetarihci_135690066883.jpgRusların Türkistanı istilâ esnâsında Hîve şehrinde yaptıkları katliamlar yağmalar ve her nevî mezâlim müthiştir. Bu işlerin meydana çıkmaması için Ruslar her türlü tedbiri almışlardır. Oralara hiçbir ecnebi sokmamışlardır. Buna rağmen bu mezalim duyulmuştur.
Amerikalı Mağman adında bir gazeteci ne yapıp yaparak 1873te Hîvenin zaptında Rus istila ordusuna sokulmuş, gördüğü vukuatı, eşsiz zulümleri, vahşilikleri, Amerikaya dönüşünde yazmıştır. Yazdığı eserin adı Hîve Seyahatnamesi ve Tarihidir.

Bu eseri 1292de Bahriye Kolağalarından Ahmet Bey İngilizceden Türkçeye tercüme etmiştir.

Hîveyi fetheden Grand dük ile General Kaufmandır. Kızılkumu bin müşkülatla geçmişlerdir. Ruslar muhtelif zamanlarda beş defa Hîveye hücum etmişlerse de beşinde de Hîvelilerin kahramanlıkları ile bozguna uğrayıp çekilmişlerdi. Türkmenlerin silahları Rusların silahlarından aşağı olduğu halde sebatları takdire şayandır.

Ruslar Manfeid kasabası civarında büyükçe bir köye hücum ettikleri vakit çoluk çocuk bütün ahaliyi katletmişlerdir. Köyü de tamamen yakmışlardır. Kendi kendisine teslim olan Manfeid şehrine girip rast geldiklerini kesmişlerdir. Hatta beşiklerde terkedilmiş kalmış çocukları bile kesip sonra yağma yapmışlar, sonra da şehri ateşe vermişlerdir. Ruslar köyleri ateşe verirler, evlerin içindeki insanlarla beraber yakarlardı.

1874 senesinde General Kaufmanın askeri Hîveye girdiği vakit Hîve Hânının sarayının mahzenlerinde güzel işlemeli bir sandalye, kıymetli vazolar, işlemeli tüfek, kılıç ve ay-yıldızlı, altın işlemeli zırhlar vardı. Hepsi Petersburga gönderildi.

Sarayda 200 kadar kadın vardı. ( ırzımıza dokunup bizi rezil etmeyin! Acıyın! Kaç gündür aç ve susuzuz! ) diye ağlar ve bağırırlardı. General Kaluçuf ile zabitler bu harem dairesine yerleştiler. Ben de bir odada yerleştim. Gördüm ki; Orta Asya ahalisi indinde ırz ve namus candan evlâdır. Hatta yolda, memedeki çocuğu kucağında, 4 koyun güden bir Kırgız kadına bir iki Rus sarkıntılık etmişlerdi, kadın olanca kuvvetiyle müdafaa etmiş ise de teslim olup ırzını payümâl ettirmektense belindeki bıçağı çekip önce memedeki yavrusunu sonra kendisini vurup öldürmüştü.

Sarayda kalan kıymetli şallar, Hint kumaşları vesair eşyayı da asker yağma etti.

Askerler şehir içinde ev, dükkân yağma edip kadınlara da tasallut ettiler. Kadınlar çırıl çıplak sokaklarda koşuştular, kaçıştılar. Ruslar verdikleri ahdi tutmayıp böyle rezaletler yaptılar. General ve zabitler, Hanın sayfiyesinde çengiler oynattılar. Pek az müddet bir ikametle sarayı oturulamayacak bir derecede harap ettiler.

Rus ordusu Hazuana girdi. Türkmenler gitmişlerdi. Ruslar evlere, zahirelere, harmanlara ateş verdiler. Kalmış olan birkaç ihtiyar, kadın ve çocuklar da beraber cayır cayır yandılar. Bunların feryatlarına dayanmak mümkün değildi. Rusların bu vahşeti o derecede idi ki; onların vahşi deyip terbiyelerine müstahak dedikleri Türkmenlerin en âdisinin bunu yapmayacağını beyan ederim. Ruslar eşyayı yağma ve önlerine geleni kılıçla kesmekte devam ettiler. Bu vakaya muharebe değil en büyük zulüm denir. Bu vahşilik bana o kadar tesir etti ki dehşeti hâlâ gözümün önünden gitmiyor. İnsanın yüreği taştan, demirden olsa erirdi!

Ölmeyen çocuklar, yaralı erkek ve kadınlar Rusların atları altında bar-bar bağırırlardı. Bunların kimi ana, kanlar akan çocuğunu kucağına almış, kimi oğul, yaralı babasını arkasına almış, taşımaya gayret ederler. İnsanı bir anda eritip bitirecek bir inleme ve ağlama ile yeri göğü titretirlerdi. Artık kaçmak imkânı olmadığı görününce bazısı Ruslarla boğuşur, bazısı Ruslara yalvarırdı. Hele çocuklarının Rusların elinde öldürüldüğünü görmemek için saçını başını yolup kendisini telef etmeye uğraşan kadınların manzarası pek feci idi. Bazı kadınlar da çocuklarını kucağına alıp Ruslara yalvarırlardı. Ruslarda merhamet olur mu? İkisini de atına çiğnetir, öldürür, ölmeyeni kılıçla temizlerdi. Burası az bir zaman içinde insan cesedinden geçilmez bir hale geldi.

Ruslar kılıç savurdukları vakit nice analar kucaklarındaki yavrularına gelmemesi için kılıca arkalarını verirler, yara alırlardı. Bir ana yine böyle yapmış ise de kılıç yavrusuna gelip iki parça etmişti. O anda gazaplanmış bir aslan kesilen kadın, çocuğunun parçalarını atıp Rusa hücum ve uğraşa uğraşa herifi telef ettiyse de yetişen diğer bir Rus da zavallı kadının işini bitirdi.

Ölü cesetlerden geçilmiyordu. Yaralılar acıdan kurtulmak için öldürülmelerini rica ediyorlardı. Gördükçe dayanamayıp bayağı ağladım. Beş- on kadın bir suya atılarak oradaki sazlığa girip saklandılar. Bunu bir Rus görmüş, üzerine ateşe başladı. Her attıkça bir ördek vurur gibi birini düşürüyordu, kadınlarsa bağrışırlardı. Artık dayanmaya mecâlim kalmadı. Gidip Rusun suratına bir kırbaç çarptım. Yüzünden kan boşaldı. Atışı kesti. Kadınlar ellerini kaldırıp bana dua ettiler ve ağlamaya başladılar. Biraz gittim. Silahsız genç ve güzel bir Türkmenin başına dört Rus üşüşmüş kılıçla vuruyorlar, o da kollarını siper ediyor. Epeyce yaralanmış. Bir fırsatta hamle edip Rusun birinin kılıcını elinden aldı ve bu kılıçla dördünü de devirdi; fakat akan kanlardan kuvvetsiz kalmış o da düştü. Diğer iki Rus gelip işini bitirdiler.

Biraz ilerde kimi kadın ölen kocasının cesedine sarılmış ağlar, kimi naz içinde büyüttüğü parçalanmış çocuğunun etlerini koklardı. Bir top mermisi gelip onların da işini bitirdi. 

Geliyorken bir kadının on beş yaşlarında yaralı oğlunun, ağlayarak yarasını sarmakta olduğunu gördük. Bir Rus hücum etti. Hemen süratle atımı sürüp yetiştim. Suratına bir kırbaç çalarak canavarı defettim. İnip çocuğunun yarasını elimle sardım. Kadının ağlamasına da dayanamayıp ben de beraber ağladım. Hâsılı üç binden ziyade hayvanat sürerek Hîveye dönerken arkaya baktım. O kadından başka canlı bir şey yoktu. Yedi sekiz saat evvel şen bir kasaba iken şimdi her tarafı insan salhanesi, bir tarafı bir avuç kül olan yangın yeri olmuştu. 

Ne diyeyim daha? Böyle ve bundan feci vakalar hesapsız. Hele bir vaka gördüm ki; hâtırıma geldikçe tüylerim ürperip Ruslara lanet etmekten bir türlü kendimi alamıyorum: henüz 17 yaşlarında yüzüne bakmaya kıyamayacak kadar güzel bir kız 20 yaşlarında kendi gibi güzel sevgilisinin kılıç yarası almış başını dizine koymuş, akan kanları siliyordu. Yarım saatçik kadar onun yüzüne bakmaya koyulmuştu. Kâh inci danesi, kâh sel gibi akan göz yaşları ile kanı yıkar ve ikide birde, yüzünü, gözünü sevgilisinin yüzüne gözüne sürerdi. Delikanlı yarasının derdiyle, kız da bunun derdiyle hâlleşmekte iken bir Rus gelip ikisini de kılıçla doğradı. Kanlarını birbirine karıştırdı.

Hele o dünyadan bîhaber yürüyemeyen çocukların hiç bir şey anlamamaları, arabalar ve otlar altında ezilmeleri dayanılır şeylerden değildi. Yolda iki çocuk cesedine rastladım. Atım basmayıp yan tarafa dönerek geçti. Bir hayvanın Ruslardan daha merhametli olduğunu gördüm. Ruslar kızların ırzlarına tasallut ederler. Onlar karşı koyarlar, berikiler de onları doğrarlar, bunlar da ırz ve namus uğruna canlarını feda ederlerdi.

Rusların vahşiliğinin ne demek olduğunu görmek isteyenler son yüz, yüz elli sayfasını okusunlar. Her Türk bunu mutlaka okumalı. Onlara tâ Kazanlardan, Kırımlardan, Romanyalardan, Balkanlardan, Kafkaslardan beri Türklere ve Türkiye Türklerine yaptıkları zulümleri de tasavvur edelim.

----------

